

World's first per-seat,on-demand jet service cleared for take-off - ranparas
http://www.dayjet.com/

======
scw
A good, in-depth background on the company and their methods:
[http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/115/open_features-
flight...](http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/115/open_features-flight-
plan.html)

Seems like domain expertise in difficult fields is increasingly being valued.

~~~
adamdoupe
Thanks for that link, that was very informative. I think that the point
Iacobucci makes about vertical vs. horizontal was very interesting. Not sure
how I feel about that.

------
pg
I'd do it just to try flying on an Eclipse.

That flash on their frontpage was shocking though. Thank God for adblock.

